# Your experiences with RAI?



## stacy80 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi all...I had my thyroid removed 2 days ago due to papillary thyroid cancer. I will meet with my endo this coming Wednesday to discuss when to start my RAI treatment. I was just wondering if anyone would mind telling me what their RAI experience was like. I have 2 kids and from what I hear I can't be around them for quite awhile.

Thanks!


----------

